# Best food to feed my kitten?



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this has been asked many times before but I just want to know what the best food to get for my kitten. She's 8 weeks and currently on whiskers kitten food, only coz she was being fed this previously. 
I can't really order off the Internet so it would have to be something I can get from Asda/ tesco/ pets at home....
Is tiger cat good to feed her? 

Thanks
Kara


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine grew up on a mix of Tesco, Asda and Morrisons own brand.
Although this isn't exactly the greatest, it's alright.

Also, no need to purchase the kitten variety, just put your kitten on full fat cat.


----------



## Kaz80 (May 1, 2012)

wilkinsons sell hi life
home bargains sell hi life and feline fayre
asda sells feline fayre (black ones) 
pets at home sell hi life and seriously good
i don't shop in tesco so i don't know what they sell


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello there,

Firstly if you can try not feed dry - they do love it - but we like cake but don't eat it all the time! It's full of completely unnecessary carbs that are there to bulk the food out and make it cheaper for the manufacturers to produce. Add to that that cats find it incredibly hard to metabolise you end up paying for them to poop it out. The additives and sugars that are in dry are a contributory factor to feline obesity. 
Also dry is incredibly dehydrating for cats as cats have evolved to get 99% of their fluids from their prey and so have no natural thirst drive. For each 50g of dry they eat they need about 1/2 pint of water to counteract the dehydrating effects. Even with a water fountain most cats find this a hard amount of water to drink. 
Dehydration can lead to kidney problems, UTIs and crystals forming in the bladder. This is especially bad for neutered boys (no idea why neutered) but boys because they have a longer urethral tract and often the crystals get stuck in their willy when they try to pass them and it is incredibly painful. Obviously not all cats will get this - but you have to weigh up the risks and decide to do what is best for you.

The worst wet is better than the best dry. Yes even Whiskas and Felix!

For wet the higher the meat percentage the better. I like to feed anything above 60% but tend to go for 97% or more, watch out for the offal content though.

I personally feed a mixture of raw, Bozita, Aminonda Carny (was feeding Smilla but it's just changed and I won't be buying it again), and Grau, I have fed Natures Menu and Hi-life in the past, and probably will again to replace the Smilla. Other good ones are Petnatur, Tiger etc. These foods are found either at Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus or other german suppliers. Other have ordered from the other suppliers but I haven't had the courage yet. Nature's Menu can be found at [email protected] as can Hi-life.

If you really need to feed dry - look at Orijen, Applaws, and Acana - these are grain free.

As with all good food they may seem more expensive (wet and dry) to begin with, but you feed less and they poop less, AND it's a lot less smelly.

Hope that helps.

Not sure why you can't order off the internet but hi-life, natures menu, purely, tescos finest are all available in various supermarkets.


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

That's great thank you. I have looked on here, but I do find it all a bit confusing. But I would rather buy food that sooty will like and that Is good for her. Even my partner didn't realise the rubbish that whiskers has and go cat complete. 
So changing as soon as we can. 
Thanks again


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've decided to change to Applaws, going to get some from pets at home today. I have to feed dry as my cat doesn't eat all of it in one go so can't leave wet food out otherwise it'll just encourage the flies.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> I've decided to change to Applaws, going to get some from pets at home today. I have to feed dry as my cat doesn't eat all of it in one go so can't leave wet food out otherwise it'll just encourage the flies.


Applaws dry is a good food for a dry - I hope he likes it.

I put uneaten food in the fridge until the next meal - they are quick to tell me when that is. Cats don't need to graze. In the wild there isn't a constant train of mice walking past them, they have to wait and hunt it and many missions end in failure. You can train them to not graze all day - but . . .you are required as a slave to be a bit more at their beck and call with wet, because, as you say, you can't always just leave it down - though mine are fantastic fly hunters - I never see one in my house.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am going to try and leave her hungry overnight so she gets her daily portion tomorrow morning. Poured in the rest of the purina biscuits so she's got a bit of a transitional period to get used to the new food. She is mostly an indoor cat so she stays in during the night and still stays active as I can sometimes hear her dashing around before I go to sleep.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Kara1985 said:


> That's great thank you. I have looked on here, but I do find it all a bit confusing. But I would rather buy food that sooty will like and that Is good for her. Even my partner didn't realise the rubbish that whiskers has and go cat complete.
> So changing as soon as we can.
> Thanks again


The best way to ease yourself in to the whole 'wet food & ordering off the net' thing is to do a little bit at a time.

When I took my first big scary step, I started off with some tins of Bozita & Animonda Carney as they were not too unreasonably priced on Zooplus (see link given by Spid in previous post).

My cats took to these immediately and, a year later, still eat them up just fine. Once you get used to ordering on-line, you can try some other brands as it is good to have several different options.

Zooplus do free delivery over £19.00 (but do charge 50p if you opt for Parcelforce delivery option) but the charge is not excessive (£3.50 I think???) if your order is less than £19. But they have such a WONDERFUL selection of toys and things you never realised your cat actually needed that it is rare for anyone to pay the delivery fee!!!!  

I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a look in wilkinsons and they sell hi life. 
I want to change from whiskers kittens to this, I'm assuming from posts on here that this is a good food for cats?
Can I feed this to her even though she's not an adult?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep that's fine. Try to use more than one brand if you can though - even if you have to use Whiskas for a bit.


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

spid said:


> Yep that's fine. Try to use more than one brand if you can though - even if you have to use Whiskas for a bit.


Any reason for this or just for variety?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jut variety - and then if one brand isn't stocked (say Wilkinsons run out of HI life one week) you aren't left in the lurch.


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats true. I'll do that then.
Just cut the normal food smaller then for her if it's not kitten? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't limit her (too much) if she's a kitten, obviously I wouldn't be feeding 800g a day.

A good guide I stick to is about 200g a day, so two pouches... perhaps a bit more if they want it. It' easier for me though as many of the tins I buy are about 400g and I have two cats, so it's one tin a day between them both.


----------



## Kara1985 (Jun 22, 2012)

sooty


----------



## kbj7 (Jun 24, 2012)

spid said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Firstly if you can try not feed dry - they do love it - but we like cake but don't eat it all the time! It's full of completely unnecessary carbs that are there to bulk the food out and make it cheaper for the manufacturers to produce. Add to that that cats find it incredibly hard to metabolise you end up paying for them to poop it out. The additives and sugars that are in dry are a contributory factor to feline obesity.
> Also dry is incredibly dehydrating for cats as cats have evolved to get 99% of their fluids from their prey and so have no natural thirst drive. For each 50g of dry they eat they need about 1/2 pint of water to counteract the dehydrating effects. Even with a water fountain most cats find this a hard amount of water to drink.
> ...


Hello - I saw your message about kitten food and wonder if you could put my mind at rest... I have a siamese kitten about 11 wks old, and he was very fussy with the felix & whiskas kitten food and wouldnt eat much... but when I fed him Animonda he gulped it down! One problem though, I didnt realise that the Animonda food I purchased online was just for adult cats! I didnt find any kitten food on that website, but thought that with it having 90% meat, it would be OK? would the adult food be ok to feed him?
thank you very much 
Karin Johnson


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Kitten food is a gimmick - especially if you are feeding higher quality foods (25 years ago kitten food didn't even exist and cats still grew up) - you are fine - keep feeding the Aminonda.

Out of interest which breeder sold you a Siamese kitten that young? I assume he isn't GCCF registered.


----------



## kbj7 (Jun 24, 2012)

thank you for that~! I feel better now! She is a private breeder in Kent, lovely lady who loves her animals, but felt he was ready. I am with him all the time as I am retired, and he is very happy and healthy. As he is still quite small, do you think I should get him immunised yet? 11 wks. Thanks again!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He should have had his first jab at 9 weeks so yes get him done now. 

I don't agree with letting kittens go early like this - sorry - it's just a way for the breeder to save money - and if she is GCCF registered she is breaking the rules. Just my twopeenyworth.

By the way - payment for advice is a photo.


----------



## kbj7 (Jun 24, 2012)

Have posted a photo! as I'm new to this site, I dont know how to post it here, I guess you are able to see it under my name? Thank you for your advice, and I have joined your Cats website...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is very sweet:001_wub:


----------

